# Which foods have you found to make less stool?



## ToTheMaxx (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I posted a week ago about Chicken Soup for our puppy. She's doing very well on it, but pooping a lot. Three times a day and a good amount. Maybe it's just because she's a puppy?

Anyways, for anyone who uses a food they definitely think decreased their dog's stool, will you tell me which it is?

Thanks!


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

Switching to homemade made a big difference! The same would be true of switching to raw.

Not sure about kibble, as Bailey was only on one particular food prior to the switch (Orijen), but a higher protein food would probably make a noticeable difference.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

My only comment is that since my pups been on Orijen , his stool amount has dropped by 50% or more . Maybe its because he is absorbing more and there is less waste ? He is near 5 months old


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

The amount of poo can also be related to the amount of food that is being consumed.....how much do you feed per day? and how many treats/snaks/scraps are you giving per day?


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Adding a probiotic and enzyme supplement will help to, they help absorb more nutrients, thus leading to smaller waste.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Raw is the smallest poops they've ever had.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Raw definitely produces the smallest stool. Science Diet produced the largest. A supplement with flax seed really upped the size of the stool. Avoid corn and flax seed!


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

I use Go Natural (http://www.petcurean.com/index.php?page_id=195)
It is amazing with how little comes out. A good quality food makes such a difference!!


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Ditto to what Spicy1_VV and Kathyy said! My dogs are all on raw and I've seen chihuahuas leave bigger messes than my 135lb GSD. I assure you I am not exaggerating at all. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I have used Iams, Taste of The Wild High Praire, Chicken Soup and Purina. Believe it or not they have had the least amount and less volume of stools on Purina.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Mine have the smallest stools on Purina One, out of the foods I've tried (Natural Balance, Canidae, Blue Buffalo, Authority, Science Diet, Eukanuba, Maxximum, Natural Life...geez, that's alot of foods...) Natural Life, SD, and Euk were also fairly small, the largest was on Authority, and NB, BB, and Canidae were all soft serve.


----------

